# Anal Glands in Labrador Retrievers



## Awilley (Sep 20, 2005)

Does anyone have any information to share regarding having to express anal glands frequently. I've had 2 labs that have had this issue. One of those had an infected gland. Not sure what causes it? The vet says maybe diet? In my case it was 2 black labs, never a yellow or chocolate. Is this a forever problem, or can it be remedied?


----------



## redheadgunner (Aug 4, 2014)

I've a problem with "limber" tail with my male black lab. , when reading up on it , thought infected/impacted anal glands might be the problem. My vet expressed the glands, but didn't think this was the problem. I've had bird dogs as well 
with impacted glands. I recommend having them checked every six months if your issue continues


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

My understanding about the role of diet is that a soft stool hinders emptying of the anal glands---dogs empty the anal glands when they defecate (at least somewhat). If dog has soft stools, finding a feed that produces harder stools that pressure the anal glands into emptying might help.

My 11-year-old Lab recently developed a gruesome case of Butt Rot, first time in her life to have anal gland issues---vet diagnosis was bad infection, possibly cancer. After a couple of courses of antibiotics and a feed switch to Purina Pro Plan 30/20 from another highly rated sporing dog feed (which gave her soft stools and that I had only recently started using) she is much improved, vet was surprised by turn around. She still may have cancer, but she is much, much better.

Food (;-)) for thought!

I hope your pupster will be ok!


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

In 30+ years of owning Labradors I have never had one with anal gland problems. Perhaps one of the veterinarians on the forum can tell us whether it is related to diet.

Meredith


----------



## Gold Strike Labradors (Jan 8, 2014)

My elder black Lab had a standing appointment at the vet's office every 6 weeks for the vet tech to express his anal glands. She offered to teach me how to do this, but I told her 'I will do anything for this old guy, but not this." The attending vet advised me that there is the possibility that expressing the glands too frequently will cause the expressions to be more difficult to do and not completely emptying the glands which can lead to impaction and infection. She advised me having them removed. There is thought removing the anal glands will cause fecal incontinence. Lucky for my old guy he has not had this happen. His anal glands were removed 5 years ago, he's now 12+.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

mwk56 said:


> In 30+ years of owning Labradors I have never had one with anal gland problems. Perhaps one of the veterinarians on the forum can tell us whether it is related to diet.
> 
> Meredith


Ditto here though only 24 yrs. I've heard it's related to allergies, but really not sure on that. Anne


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

In 25 years of labs I haven't had one that didn't have anal gland issues at times...a couple have had issues throughout their careers with 'fish butt'.


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a dog with annal gland problems. I tried everything then my vet recommended powder fiber supplement like Metamucil 
I use Walmart Equate brand 
It has worked wonders no more problems


----------

